# What to get a one year old for Christmas?



## AirForceWife7

Christmas is 100 days away! :D I'm excited, yet not so excited at the same time. I have no clue what to get Brenna for her first Christmas ... & on top of that, her birthday is the very next day! :dohh: So, yeah, it's a huge double wammy for me. & I honestly have no idea how the heck we're going to afford it. I have to buy Christmas gifts for everyone ... buy birthday presents for Brenna ... plan a birthday PARTY & pay for the entire thing, & on top of that worry about all the bills I have to pay! (story of my life) We're going to be so broke it's not even funny. Anyone have any advice or ideas? I could really use some help right about now :nope:


----------



## _laura

Max is getting a smart trike, mini drum kit and an aquadoodle split between his birthday an Xmas from me and OH. Were asking people to get him things from the ELC happyland set as that ranges in price and he has too many clothes!


----------



## ShelbyLee

We're in the same boat! I think were going to get her one of tose fisher pricce doll houses and acsesories for her birthday and just a bunch of little toys for Christmas. A lady on craigs list is selling a bunch of new never opened little people and wobbles that I'm going to get!


----------



## divershona

no idea what i'm going to get Kaya as its her birthday a month before, and obviously bills will be higher as we're saving for the new baby too, so i think we'll just be getting little bits for her as she is more interested in everything but her own toys!


----------



## lauram_92

I have no idea. I was going to get him a toy garage cause he loves playing with cars.. :dohh: I was going to get him a smart trike for his birthday in February but all my friends have said their LO's hate them!?


----------



## vinteenage

We will be/have getting Finn...(for birthday/Christmas, he'll get 2/3 presents from us for each).

- Puzzle
- Tool Set (they have a girly set kind of similar, not tools!)
- Grasping toy
- Snuggly doll ("Snuggle bug" one)

OH is still going to pick something out for him and we may pick up a book or two and some needed clothing when the time comes.

ETA: The tool set we found in a children's consignment store for $6. It's in perfect condition. I'd really suggest checking out some of those in your area for gifts, most have "rules" about what they accept (not like a Salvation Army or Goodwill where they take everything) so it should all be in good to perfect condition.


----------



## KaceysMummy

We got Kacey a smart trike, baby annabell, pop up tent, puzzles and books last Christmas. 
And then for her birthday 1 month before she got a ride on, activity table bounce and spin zebra, character toys and a pram... 
I find it really easy buying stuff for Kacey - I pick up too much though. x


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian got a smart trike and bounce and spin zebra for his 1st birthday he loves them. He also really likes his scuttle bug and little slide nowx


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks everyone! Yeah, just trying to figure out how we're going to afford everything is my biggest issue .. I'm just freaking out. But all the gifts you guys have picked out for your LO's sound lovely! I'm checking out a few in a couple minutes :) Daphne, I love the girly set that you substituted for Finn's tool set .. so cute!


----------



## _laura

In terms of a party, do something small. Like a small tea party at yours?


----------



## cammy

I wasn't sure what to get a 7 month old so I kinda went oevrboard and bought a bit of everything :S


----------



## annawrigley

Books! Arty/crafty stuff (play dough, crayons, paints), My Pal Scout/Violet (pretty sure you have in the US :)), doll and cars/trains (although he is a boy...) are all things he started to love from about a year :) x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks everyone! Definitely gonna get her some puzzles as she doesn't have a single one, & maybe some other 'learning toys' :) In terms of a party, Laura that's a great idea! But at the same time, we live across the country from all our family. (New Mexico is where we are & family is in Pennsylvania) We only get to fly up about once or twice a year. Tickets are SO expensive, especially during the holidays, so that will be an expense in itself .. at LEAST 400 dollars a piece :wacko: I just feel like since Brenna's family has missed pretty much her entire life growing up, that it's the least I could do by throwing a bigger party. I know it's not my fault we live far away as the Air Force has relocated us here, I just can't help but feel guilty :(


----------



## Burchy314

I am going to be broke too, but thankfully my Dad may be getting a better paying job so that will help us a lot. Jayden's birthday is 15 days before Christmas and OMG she is getting spolied!!!!!!

I want to get her a smart trike, ball pit, kitchen set, one of those play tables, and SOOO much more!!! She is honestly getting a lot because she really doesn't have much right now. And I am selling some of my stuff, like jewelry to pay for most of it. And I will be giving 1/3 of it to her on her birthday and the rest on Christmas probably.

What I am doing it making a wish list on ToysRUs.com so that if any family members ever ask what to get her they can look on that and it helps me keep track of everything and keep track on the price.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Great idea, Tina :thumbup: I made a baby registry for my baby shower & a lot of people got stuff from off there!


----------



## mayb_baby

I have to buy for:
Michael (1st birthday 24thDec)
Tirone (21st 4thDec)
my mum(40th 5th Jan)
my dad
my brother
my sister(15th 10Dec)
my 6 cousins(a 17th 5thDec,a 8th 5thDec)
FOB's mum
Dad & FOB's brother
My grannies & grandads
and FOB's grandparents

We are going to stay at home on Christmas eve and celebrate Michaels first Birthday, Let Michael open his 'santa' presents here with me and OH, We take it in turns for Dinner (OH mums and my mums) so OH's mum this year, he will open his presents there. And we'll then go to my mums so Michael can open his presents there

I am getting Michael a Leather Rocking chair and footstool, Micky mouse clubhouse electric Quad, cosey coupe truck, Amazing Animal Press & Go Animal Parade, A fisher price little people garage, Elefun The Busy Ball Popper, bounce and spin zebra, Little people farm, mega blocks, baby drums, Laugh and Learn books that's all I can think of thats on our list so far but I have to buy and divide between Birthday and Christmas.


----------



## vinteenage

If there's one word of advice Ive gotten from other mothers, it's not to go overboard on the early Christmas/birthday presents. The kid doesn't care. You'll get gifts from other family and friends, too. It doesn't take long to have _way_ too much stuff. Finn still plays with 99% of his "newborn" toys (soft blocks, book, balls, stuffed animals, etc). We're getting him 6 things (three for birthday, three for Christmas) and that seems like plenty.

I dont have a lot of room nor do I want a bunch of noisy toys. :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I was thinking maybe one big present from Jon & I? :shrug: & maybe all the rest (which will be more than plenty) from all our family! We have a huuuuge family, well Jon;s side is huge :haha: Anyway, yeah maybe one big gift from us or a couple smaller gifts .... I don't want to to seem cheap :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

The thing kian has Played most with is his stacking cups which cost about £6 in Mothercare x


----------



## sarahxx

I've got loads planned to buy Summer for her birthday and Xmas, she doesnt really have that much right now so I can't wait to spoil her 
Thinking of getting her a smart trike, a bounce and spin zebra, activity table, doll and pram, a garage and cars, then just bits like my first jigsaws, wooden type games, bath toys, pull along things etc. Just having trouble deciding which to give for Xmas and which for birthday!


----------



## AirForceWife7

^She is defeinitely gonna have a lot! :haha: & the stacking cups sounds like a good idea too, as Brenna loves tupperware more than anything :dohh:


----------

